

Code and Design Courses Reduced to 5sec GIFs (for Free) - jibly

Just launched www.madrassa.co
Where I try to tackle the 90% dropout rate that online courses experience, by reducing the 10,15,30+ hours of course material to 1,2,3 minutes total. Using the native language of the web (GIF) to teach Code &amp; Design skills.<p>What courses would you want to see on madrassa?
======
ilovefood
This is amazing mate, drop me a line if you need some help for your project

I would start with some tutorials for Win8, how to share wifi and this kind of
stuff..

~~~
jibly
Tnx, that'd be awesome. I want to make all courses available for free,
building a database of short burst courses for the web, by the web. Would you
be able to give such a class/tutorial?

